# Black Rifle?



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Perfect home defense for your teen daughter!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The scope and bipod might be a bit much for home defense. ;-)


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Until now, I thought this was the worst ever. But now I don't know.


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Gives a whole new meaning to "Nothing runs like a Deere"


----------



## Steve (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd said:


> Until now, I thought this was the worst ever. But now I don't know.


no that is the worst


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I'd recently read that "Hello Kitty" was going to start marketing to guys. But I had no idea .... :vom:

I'll take the John Deere, thank you.

WM


----------

